# disking the garlic patch



## studiowvw (Oct 30, 2013)

Yikes! The tractor was compacting the soil too much, so I hitched Lacey up to the mini disks and coaxed her into doing some heavy work.

Meanwhile, Diesel the 2yo got some exposure to clanking machinery.

If it quits raining and dries out a bit, i'll try this again with shorter trace extensions, and won't put the concrete block on top. Just a bit too much for her to pull - she was a bit startled by having to work so hard. I had to scamper a bit to keep up with her when she picked up speed.

Still, all that long-lining paid off - she sure can do a nice sidepass in the traces!

Was that dressage? haha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKV8TSTrddk


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 31, 2013)

That is very cool. Good job!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 31, 2013)

Good job ! I wish my soil allowed for that. Clay with rocks means we garden in beds so no discing. If it were me I wouldn't remove the cement, I don't think she looked like she was having a struggle with it and if you have no weight your disc won't dig into the soil so you won't accomplish much. What a great way to get your horse fit,very inspiring


----------



## diamond c (Oct 31, 2013)

I think your right about the traces being to long, But I to think the block stays. Without it like reignmaker said the disk wont work as well and it doen't look like to much work for the horse.


----------



## tyecop15 (Nov 1, 2013)

Love to see someone working a mini like they were originally bred to do, I thought i was the only one. Could you add a close up photo of your single tree on your disk? I would like to change my setup.

Thanks


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 1, 2013)

Work it, Lacey. You guys rock!!

I wouldn't remove the cement. Maybe consider putting another set of wheels in the front of your disk to help balance it? And yes, maybe you could shorten your traces some - that might give it a bit more balance and ease of handling as well. I think you will still have some jerking around though, simply because it's only on two wheels... Not bad for the first try - YEAHHHHHH!!!!!!!

I never realized how much of a difference Vicki's hook up made... She had connected two disks like yours together and then the lawnmower and now the ponies pull it... Much easier with that extra set of wheels to balance them,



. I cna't find the pics of Eclipse (Vicki's black shet) pulling by herself...hmm....

Since we got our forecarts in 2012, she usually hooks the disk to the forecart (she doesn't have to walk that way) and has the pair pull the forecart... Before, my pair pulled the disks w/ cement on them, and her little mare (before the gelding was also driving) would pull it single w/o the cement blocks. Yes, we did find that w/o the blocks, the disk didn't "dig in" - even when it's adjusted to do so.









And then there's me. I haven't done any disking yet. I bought a spring tooth harrow w/ the new "harrow cart" and still haven't put them together yet. Now I'm working a new job w/ not only almost 4o hours a week, but almost an hour of drive time each way. Next week it will be dark when I leave and dark when I get home. GAK.



And if it wasn't raining right now I'd be able to do outside stuff... Oh well. Need to get off the computer and do real house work... NAW....


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 1, 2013)

tyecop15 said:


> Love to see someone working a mini like they were originally bred to do, I thought i was the only one. Could you add a close up photo of your single tree on your disk? I would like to change my setup.
> 
> Thanks


You must be new to the forum? In another post - can you share some of the work you've done with shetlands/minis? Pics or video would be awesome!!

From 2010 to now, there are lots of posts (from me) about "working the land" using Shetlands (and others as I've sought answers to ??s and they've shared too) and I usually share my pictures after every event. Since I first hooked the wagon in March 2012, most of our pics have been with the wagon. Got the forecarts in January 2012 and the NICE Pioneer, pony sized wagons in October 2012.

BUT some have been with other equipment too. In April 2011, my pair were hooked to a slightly smaller riding disk meant to be pulled by a pair of "real horses" - they did OK. I'd been working with both a 3 abreast hitch and started a 4 abreast hitch of matched Shets ranging from 39 - 42" at the withers - before I got sick again this year (and virtually did nothing for 3 months). Now I'm working a new job and just getting my guys fed is ... a hard day's work - much less actually hitching and working any, LOL. Here's a pic of the disk -






We'd already done a whole row, and they were working extremely hard. I took them out and this pic is not in the field. But they pulled the disk around the outside of the field and along the road and then another 1/2 mile back to the spot this disk was parked (and had pulled it that far to get started as well).

I'm in the process of purchasing a stalk cutter. I was thinking a 3 abreast hitch would pull it, but not sure how we'd hook them up to it - as it has a straight tongue. So, guess I do really need to do the 4 abreast hitch and get them working!






it would look like this in operation - only with a 4 abreast hitch of shetlands instead of a pair of drafts -


----------



## tyecop15 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry I didn't have any videos to post at the time. I took the little gal out tonight and let her stretch her legs a little bit for a video. My gaited mini . I really need to make a driving harness that fits her better. This is our old pony harness. If memory serves me right this is only her third time road driving.

trim.tuULQ8.MOV


----------



## tyecop15 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hmmmm my video is not working here's a link to YouTube


----------



## studiowvw (Nov 3, 2013)

Great stuff!!!



Love the pics and the trotting video.

My power was out due to a wind storm, then I went to a horse sale yesterday that had a lot of buggies and sleighs but nothing mini sized.

I think you are right about the concrete block, but after about 10 mins she was puffing pretty hard. Better to do with a team, next year with Diesel.

She did get right into it, but when she started to get tired she decided she should trot.

I will set the singletree rig up a bit better, then take a pic.

Paula, too bad about the job taking up all your time, what a pain!



I work at home but still when I'm busy, I don't get out with the horses much.


----------



## Renolizzie (Nov 5, 2013)

It is so cool to see the little horses in action.


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 5, 2013)

and now the time change! Yikes, I'd prefer to feed in the dark in the am and get home while still having some daylight...

But the job provides for "never a dull moment" (read a post in the Back Porch forum) and certainly brings in the dough to feed my trusty little steeds, LOL! I'm doing better now that I'm not so stressed/tired from the prolonged hours that I'm simply was no longer accustomed to. And I can still do chores in much less time than anyone else can and no one who comes to visit while I'm doing chores seems to be able to keep up - even if they are more fit than I am.


----------



## studiowvw (Nov 6, 2013)

Eek, the time change!!! I threw in the towel on my lambs (i.e. sold them yesterday), because I would have to be home every day by 5 to get them in - for some reason this group of three did not go in the barn by themselves, but would stand on top of the rock behind the house until I shooed them into the barn. Only when it was raining once did they go in by themselves. Far too likely to be coyote dinner.

Sheep gone, but a new mini turned up (paid for by the sheep). He is said to be well broke to drive, is about 8-10 years, needs to lose about 80 lbs. A bargain due to family circumstance. He looks like nothing bad has ever happened to him - has lots of confidence. 32" high, short little legs.

I am going to try him on the disks if the rain stays away. He's very strong and agile despite his build.

See below! He will be on restricted access to hay for his own health, like the others, who are slimming down nicely.

This guy is so fat he waddles.

First pic is current state.

Second pic is wishful thinking.


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 6, 2013)

OMG - he's a great looking little guy!!

He will look fantastic when you get him to the "wishful thinking" state,





I will be doing something similar!! Only I'm trading a nice 1/2 arab pony for a shetland mare.... Probably shouldn't have done the agreement quite the way I did, but Star will be going somewhere where she will be doing something. She needed to do something other than stand in our pastures and tease the boys! The new shetland mare should fit in nicely with our guys. First roan I've ever owned - nice foundation/old time breeding from Royal Pony Farm. Can't wait until Friday. Will show my own post with pics sometime over the weekend...


----------



## studiowvw (Nov 8, 2013)

I look forward to seeing pics of the new Shetland!

Barney had his hooves trimmed today - also vet came and filed down his teeth - lots of sharp edges - he was balling up hay in his cheeks.

Now he is feeling sorry for himself as the tranq wears off.

I figure I should wait a few days before putting a bit in his mouth?

Or do horses get over dental work pretty quick?

Vet also gave advice about the feeding - restricting access to hay and grass means they may not have the constant grazing they need - he suggested giving them a flake of straw to chew on. Fiber for the digestive system, but little nutritional value.

The interesting thing is that Lacey is no longer chewing Diesel's mane at night.

There were three changes made - one that I started feeding them Equalizer in the mornings (3/4 cup each), and two that I now give them the last flake of hay at 9:30 or 10 instead of 7. Third change is they get about half the hay they used to.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 8, 2013)

The problem with feeding straw (or any high bulk low nutrition forage ) in abundance like your vet suggested is the belly they will most likey get from it. He may not get fat but he will 'bloat' (not talking about real bloat that is a danger to his health) and look fat. I personally would not feed my animals a poor feed just to be able to give them more. I pay extra to be sure the hay I have is as leafy as possible rather than stemmy and course so my little ones get the most from what is available to them. JMO of course.


----------



## studiowvw (Nov 8, 2013)

I did wonder about that, if they'd get a bigger belly from it.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 8, 2013)

If I truly felt one of mine needed more time to eat I would increase their hay portion. I feed in slow feeder nets anyway so that makes less last longer and keeps them content. I also wouldn't expect any horse to drop to their optimum level of feed right away. I would cut them back a little at a time until I was feeding what I felt was appropriate. Going from free choice to a very limited amount would leave me feeling desperate for something so I assume they would too. Just reducing by a 1/2lb a week or 2 weeks will still get us where we want the horse to be.


----------



## studiowvw (Nov 9, 2013)

They have had slow feeders for months now - very helpful. She was still chewing his mane then. I think now that was a mineral deficiency because they are now getting half the hay and she isn't chewing anymore.

With Barney, he doesn't seem to eat much probably because of the teeth, so hay quantity is not affecting anything. He must have been on grass at his previous home. I doubt he is eating 2 lbs of hay here, plus he doesn't like the Equalizer. He's probably about 300 lbs, so the amount of hay would be 4.5 lbs per day.

The equine nutritionist said a 200 lb mini should be getting 3 lbs of hay a day, plus the Equalizer or similar mineral supplement. (Hay 1.5 % of body weight.)

The problem is then the distribution of feed throughout the day - as in, it isn't hard to see that 3 lbs of hay will not allow for 16 hours of grazing per day, which is what I understand horses need. You would need very, very slow feeders.

I was totally resistant to his info at first - I said "How do you keep them sane!???" They want to eat all the time.

Of course, adding exercise like pulling the cart, or a 2 mile walk helps. Having to confine them to the barn and riding ring size paddock does not allow for very much exercise. I truly prefer to have them run free, up and down the hills. But allowing Lacey to live like that last fall and winter, eating free choice grass and free choice hay along with the other horses, made her obese. It's taken almost a year to reduce the obesity - that was being in the barn all night, being free for 6-10 hours a day (with the flies keeping them off the pasture), and then this fall when the flies were gone, confining to barn and paddock with reduced hay.

He also said 15 minutes of eating grass gives them all they need - but then when they are on grass they are eating for hours = obesity.

So the vet's advice about trying a flake of straw was for when the hay just doesn't last long enough - gives them something to chew on (other than another horse's mane), adding fiber but not much nutritional value.

It is quite a challenge, keeping these minis happy and healthy when they would eat themselves to death if they could.


----------



## studiowvw (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, Barney is eating hay now. He wasn't eating much until the teeth were done.

I haven't tried a bit on him yet thinking his mouth must be sore (besides we had a mini driving day on Sat. and planted garlic on Sunday.)

He does have a surprisingly cute trot.

I am not sure why anyone would breed for conformation like this, but the little guy is strong and agile.

Didn't get great video, but here is some of him trotting,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uxwl2bHu5g0


----------



## Sugar Baby (Nov 14, 2013)

Love seeing these posts. I would like to know if anyone has used minis to drag their arena. We have a harrow that is much too heavy for my mini and requires the tractor. I have made a single tree but need ideas for the harrow. Footing is not deep and doesn't require big teeth.


----------



## studiowvw (Nov 14, 2013)

You could try a piece of chain link fencing.


----------



## happy appy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mine harrow my arena all the time! Just a single though. I only hitch them to one piece of the drags. Mine comes in sections.


----------



## Foxhaven (Nov 22, 2013)

It sounds like you have what I would call an English harrow (chain construction)... I want to get Legend to the point to where he can drag the pasture prior to seeding. Of course, one section only. That might be a bit much though.


----------

